
Why Washed-Up Dudes Like Me Can’t Let the Skateboard Go - jriot
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/why-washed-up-dudes-like-me-cant-let-the-skateboard-go
======
mcv
I just heard they're opening the largest skate park in the city close to my
home. It's always appealed to me, but I've never seriously tried it, and now
I'm wondering if I should finally give it a try at my age. Or at least inspire
my son to be better than me.

~~~
hvna
I would definitely recommend it. It's hard, it hurts, and it's probably hot
outside but it's a good way to spend a day. Might take some time to build up
the skills to go to the park but your driveway is good enough until then. Also
youtube is an amazing resource for skating skills.

